# Air cooled hood set up



## solarz (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys,
I've been reading where it is best to pull the fresh are thru the hood to cool it, rather than pushing the air through.  My question is on the actual set up of doing this.  I've thought about it and drew up a quick diagram of how i think it could work, but i'm not exactly sure it is the most efficient way of doing it.  Any and all suggestions are welcome.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2008)

Where is your diagram?


----------



## solarz (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry, i tried uploading it again and it told me that there was an error and said that i already uploaded it to another thread.  Can you not upload the same pic more than once or something?  Well anyway, here is a link to the thread with the diagram uploaded.

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30980&page=2


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2008)

No you cannot upload the same picture twice.

Wer need a little more info.  What size light are you running?  What size/type fans are you planning on using?  What is the other ventilation planned for your room?  What are the ambient temps?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

I dont see what wrong with florusec. tubes...

and get fans for air circluation ,   one duct fan for bring air in,  and one duct fan to have old air leaving out  in one room,   I dont see any problem with that..    just my suggestion


----------



## solarz (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, the Flower room is 4ft x 3ft  and i am going to run a 600W HPS w/air cooled hood.  The ambient temp in the house is at 73 degrees, and in the grow room its about 78-80 degrees.  I planned on making my own type of duct fan by using a twin 2 speed circular window fan that can be reveresed to either push or pull air, and connecting that to ducting to carry the air.  

I plan on venting the closet by bring fresh air from outside the closet, pull(intake) it through the light, and push(outtake) it back outside the closet.  This is the idea that the diagram is supposed to show.

I'm wondering where the fan placement should be for a set up as the one i described and what the air flow should be.  I guess that's the easiest way to explain whats comfusing me.


----------

